# Bought a P4 back in 2000~2002? Here, have some free money*



## Francisco (Oct 31, 2014)

It seems if you bought a P4 CPU back between 2000~2002, live in the USA, & aren't in Illinois, you can get $15 for free.

No proof of purchase needed.

More here: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2378798/intel-settlement-means-cheap-round-for-anyone-who-bought-pentium-4-processor

Francisco


----------



## AndrewM (Oct 31, 2014)

First red bull, now Intel. At the rate this is going, I'll be able to redeem all the moneys and buy a pony.


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpMvS1Q1sos


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2014)

You would think there was sort of statute of limitations on the time between the fraud and now.

Been ahh 12~ years.

Good to see some activity going after this unsavory companies.

Red Bull won't give you wings, but most certainly will give you dental decay and mass contribute towards your diabetes.  They ought to be paying up a whole lot more for that.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 31, 2014)

Does that mean if you bought a dell with an intel pentium processor in it you are also entitled?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 1, 2014)

... I think my HP computer and my Gateway (WOW OLD) desktop had Pentium 4.  

I'm pretty sure the HP one did though.


----------



## serverian (Nov 1, 2014)

Sensible people were using AMD back then. I think they are trying to flag the others!


----------



## rds100 (Nov 1, 2014)

What's the story with Illinois? Why is it excluded?


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2014)

rds100 said:


> What's the story with Illinois? Why is it excluded?


Oh class action suit and probably Attorney General of IL refusing to join the suit (i.e. reserving the right to pursue Intel independently for Illinois).... At least that's *typically* why states are opted out.


----------



## vampireJ (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought both a p3 and a p4 around this time. But we are not from the US though.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome to the USA - land of the lawyers.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 1, 2014)

Beer money!


----------



## Sonwebhost (Nov 1, 2014)

I would like the 15 dollars but I live in Barbados, that would be 29 dollars here enought to pay for a P4 for one month.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 1, 2014)

serverian said:


> Sensible people were using AMD back then. I think they are trying to flag the others!


Maybe AMD will give you $15


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 1, 2014)

What if I rented a P4 server from 2000-2002??? Can I lawyer up and sue the hosting company I used then for $15 for selling me something that wasn't as powerful as described???


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow imagine every government office jumping at that $15. Seriously if there is a defecit in any country this financial year you all have proof dodgy stuff is going on lol


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Nov 2, 2014)

schweet! Glad I won't probably ever see that $15 bucks. I know my old Compaq Presario had the P4 in it back in the day....


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 2, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> What if I rented a P4 server from 2000-2002??? Can I lawyer up and sue the hosting company I used then for $15 for selling me something that wasn't as powerful as described???


I just seen someone trying to rent some out for like $85/month not too long ago... Not really sure what the use of it would be unless you were running legacy applications.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 3, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> I just seen someone trying to rent some out for like $85/month not too long ago... Not really sure what the use of it would be unless you were running legacy applications.


It's for all those dedicated servers for DoS games.  

Totally unrelated, I really miss Bolo.


----------



## mojeda (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, where I work we had purchased loads of HP d530s (500+ easy) which came out in 2003.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 7, 2014)

mojeda said:


> Damn, where I work we had purchased loads of HP d530s (500+ easy) which came out in 2003.


Then you could have thrown your company a party!  A Pizza party with beer!


----------

